# Creation



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

And God promised man that good and obedient 
wives would be found in all corners of the world.
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v

Then he made the earth round and laughed.... 
and laughed.... and laughed... and laughed


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)

:lol:


----------

